# Car scratched outside the gym!!!



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Came out of the gym&found a white scratch down the offside rear archI wet sanded&removed some but the scratch goes down to the primer!Was thinking of using some touch up paint and having a go at lightly wet sanding again not to sure wot grade w/d to use as ive never tired this before!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

You could touch up and wetsand with megs 2000, then megs 2500 & megs 3000 and machine polish out the 3000 grit sanding marks.

How long is the scratch as if its more than a few inches then its never really going to blend in.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice 1 mark,the scratch is about 1 inch long!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Give up the gym :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

simon burns said:


> Came out of the gym&found a white scratch down the offside rear archI wet sanded&removed some but the scratch goes down to the primer!Was thinking of using some touch up paint and having a go at lightly wet sanding again not to sure wot grade w/d to use as ive never tired this before!


this happen in fitness first in romford mate? I work in romford and m mate goes to the same gym and had a similar problem last year.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

I train at ABsolute gym mate!I parked on the corner(last bay)its on a retail park near gallows corner could have been hit by a delivery van!It does get very busy,just so annoying

I've trained at fitness first b4 the parking there so also not to that clever!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

simon burns said:


> I train at ABsolute gym mate!I parked on the corner(last bay)its on a retail park near gallows corner could have been hit by a delivery van!It does get very busy,just so annoying
> 
> I've trained at fitness first b4 the parking there so also not to that clever!


I train at Absalute gym aswell mate. If it would help don't mind looking at it for you to give you some advice what to do. :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> I train at Absalute gym aswell mate. If it would help don't mind looking at it for you to give you some advice what to do. :thumb:


Now there is an offer you cant refuse!!! :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

love this forum... take his offer up mate. nice one.


----------



## Beau22 (Aug 25, 2012)

When I began operating (And will do this again when Ieventually begin again) I began with durations. So I would jog for a instant, stroll a instant (or lamposts whatever indicators you have to use) jog, stroll for whatever you can handle then through in a dash then stroll, jog.
Mont albert personal trainer


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Beau22 said:


> When I began operating (And will do this again when Ieventually begin again) I began with durations. So I would jog for a instant, stroll a instant (or lamposts whatever indicators you have to use) jog, stroll for whatever you can handle then through in a dash then stroll, jog.


erm... what?


----------

